# Μαθήματα γαλλικών στην Κηφισιά;



## Zazula (Sep 15, 2019)

Ξέρει κανείς κάποιο καλό άτομο (καλύτερα φυσικό ομιλητή) που να κάνει ιδιαίτερα γαλλικής γλώσσας;
Το επίπεδο είναι προ Certificat, η μαθήτρια Α' λυκείου, ο χώρος στην Κηφισιά και ο χρόνος Σαββατοκύριακα.
Απαντάτε εδώ ή μου στέλνετε προσωπικό μήνυμα ή τέλος μέσεντζερ στο https://www.facebook.com/serafeim1.


----------

